# Scan Rusted Parts!!!!!!!!!



## Clay Walker (Oct 26, 2010)

I have rat roded Amf and kept all rusted parts. Then going  about 40ish slowing in a banked corner in my neiborhood, the front wheel came off.:eek: It rolled under the bike and i slid up the road into the dirt. The little hooked washer rusted-out and quit its use. Luckally not bad damage.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 26, 2010)

Clay Walker said:


> I have rat roded Amf and kept all rusted parts. Then going  about 40ish slowing in a banked corner in my neiborhood, the front wheel came off.:eek: It rolled under the bike and i slid up the road into the dirt. The little hooked washer rusted-out and quit its use. Luckally not bad damage.




As cool as some Rat Rods are, I never will understand why rust is bad when you call it "rust", but rust is good when you call it "patina". Same thing. They both are form of metal rot!


----------



## Clay Walker (Oct 26, 2010)

Light patina gives a pristine look. Rust is just rust.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 27, 2010)

Light (rust)+pristine look? To me, pristine has always been perfect, no damage/flaws of any kind.


----------



## slick (Oct 27, 2010)

I torque the heck outa my rims. Maybe it worked it's way loose?


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Dec 19, 2010)

Patina to me is more about partially degraded paint and I'd say that pristine means untouched to Mr. Walker.  I dig patina, it can be stabilized and last as long as plain paint.  Rust can't really be stabilized.  sooner or later it'll get you.


----------



## wigditty (Dec 20, 2010)

Rust is metal cancer, patina is a finish.  When the bike is altered from it's original look by age, wear and tear.  Rust destroys the item for which it's corrosively attached to.


----------

